# Wonderful book on evangelism



## Stephen L Smith (Jun 4, 2017)

I have a growing burden for reaching the lost and have found this Spurgeon book a real encouragement. This Pilgrim Publication edition is one of the best editions. http://www.heritagebooks.org/products/the-soul-winner-spurgeon.html
There is an electronic (free) edition online http://www.spurgeon.org/misc/soulwinr.php#toc

May Spurgeon encourage us all to have a burdon for the lost. The recent terrorist attacks in England remind us that pagan religion offers no help for this world. Rom 1:16ff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack K (Jun 5, 2017)

I also recommend this work from Spurgeon, especially for anyone involved in the church's teaching ministry. An excellent resource!


----------



## Ed Walsh (Jun 5, 2017)

Is some of this book in _Lectures to my Students_? I read _Lectures_ as a new Christian (Pentecostal) and it changed my life. But I know I have read some of the text highlighted in this post. I just can't remember where or when. We're talking almost 45 years ago.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jun 5, 2017)

Ed Walsh said:


> Is some of this book in _Lectures to my Students_?


The preface says that the first 6 lectures were given to his students so it is possible. Spurgeon's email address is at the bottom of the electronic page so you can email him any questions






Four lectures were given to Sunday School teachers and the rest of the book has been extracted from Spurgeon's sermons. In other words, you get the best instruction from Spurgeon on soul winning, from multiple sources, conveniently put into one book.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

